# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cilin prej anëtarëve të forumit do të donit të njihnit nga afër?

## SaS

cilin vlersoni si mikun tuaj ne forum ,dhe a do kisht deshire ta takonit ne realitet ???apo thjesht doni qe te ngelet miqesi virtuale ??? presim pergjigjet tuaja flm !!!

----------


## bebushja

Personalishte do doja te takoja  DI_ANEN &  THEKTHIN
i vlersoj si miqte me te mire ne kete forum.

----------


## DI_ANA

Personalisht do te doja te njihesha ne rradhe te pare me miqte e mi me te mire ketu....ciftin Bebushe_Sas,te cileve ju uroj vetem lumturi ne jete dhe dashuri te perjetshme!
Pastaj do te doja te njihja nje patrioten time,Elenen qe e dua shume!
Do te doja te njihja te panjohuren,dorontinen,shoku tankun,shefqetin,thekthin dhe shume te tjere qe me kane perkrahur shume ne kete forum...

respekte

----------


## Pratolini

Do doja te njihja nga afer te panjohuren dhe nitRoshin.

----------


## RaPSouL

une ata qe i kam xhan ketu i njoh te gjith keshtu ska nevoj te njoh ende  :shkelje syri:

----------


## e panjohura

Per nje koh te shkurter fitova shum miq virtual,por aq shum respekt kam ndaj tyre sa me duket qe te gjith i kam miq real.
Dianen dhe Dorontinen ne start,Pratolinin e kam vlla te vogel edhe une do deshiroja ta njof shum,shefqetin nga friga kur ne fillim frigohesha mos po ma pren veshin e tani jemi bashk ne valle.....edhe shum te tjer mos ti ceku me emer te gjith jeni te mrekullueshem.......Dhe do te doja te i takoj!!!!

----------


## DI_ANA

Do te doja te njihja edhe dike qe me ka ndihmuar ne momente te veshtira me perkrahjen dhe respektin e tij,dike qe me ka vleresuar dhe qe me ka bere te kuptoj qe mbas nje zemre te vuajtur,fshihet nje force karakteri e pamposhtur..dike qe me ka bere te kuptoj sa shume mund te sakrifikojme per ate qe duam dhe sa shume sakrifikohemi ne vete per te pare tjetrin te lumtur!
Dike qe vleresoj dhe respektoj per diturite dhe kulturen qe zoteron..
Pershendetje Davius!

respekte

----------


## RaPSouL

me krejtt  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## no name

> Personalishte do doja te takoja  DI_ANEN &  THEKTHIN
> i vlersoj si miqte me te mire ne kete forum.


Flm shum engjull, dhe una do kisha shum deshire te takoja ty nje person shum i vecant dhe nje vajze teper e mrekullueshme  :buzeqeshje: 





> thekthin dhe shume te tjere qe me kane perkrahur shume ne kete forum...
> 
> respekte


Dhe una me gjith qejf do te takoja tyve yvi  :Lulja3:  


_Do kisha qejf te takoj shum persona nga ketu ne forum qe kam dhe njerez te aferm qe i kam ne zemer dhe ne shpirt qe me mungojne shum.. dhe shum njerez tjere te mire qe ka ketu.

P.S Michaela, Elena, Zemrushja, Dianen, bebushen, Visagen e shum persona te tjere se pertoj ti shkruaj te gjith enje nga nje . _

----------


## Nolird

Do te doja te takoja Darius i cili eshte i pazevendesueshem, e shume shume te tjere.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shefqeti11

nuk para krijoj simpati te vecant per njerzit qoft ne virtualitet apo qoft dhe ne jeten reale,por nje gje eshte e sigurt, se kur e krijoj kete simpati per dike, eshte e sinqert dhe jo fallso... jane shume te paket ata veta qe me te vertet me kane lene pershtypje te vecanta...dhe do te kisha deshir me te vertet qe t'i perqafoje nje here nga afer per ndihmen/shoqerin/komunikimin e mrekullushem qe me dhurojn...qoft dhe nje falenderim t'u thoja...

emra s'po them, rendesi ka qe e kuptojn me se miri vet ata persona se cilet jane :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje...

pershendes dhe SaS ne vecanti me te cilin kemi kohe pa u perplasur me ndonje tem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## k e n o

e dini ju qe raporti femer mashkull eshte afersisht [1me6] dmth : 1 mashkull dhe 6 femra :d pra shkurte e sakte una dua te njohe keto te 6-te te mijat se jo per gjo po me ka mare "malli shume " prandaje po me ndihmuhat dot kontaktoni te mu  :ngerdheshje:  (ME RRESPEKTE KENO)

----------


## SaS

> nuk para krijoj simpati te vecant per njerzit qoft ne virtualitet apo qoft dhe ne jeten reale,por nje gje eshte e sigurt, se kur e krijoj kete simpati per dike, eshte e sinqert dhe jo fallso... jane shume te paket ata veta qe me te vertet me kane lene pershtypje te vecanta...dhe do te kisha deshir me te vertet qe t'i perqafoje nje here nga afer per ndihmen/shoqerin/komunikimin e mrekullushem qe me dhurojn...qoft dhe nje falenderim t'u thoja...
> 
> emra s'po them, rendesi ka qe e kuptojn me se miri vet ata persona se cilet jane
> 
> 
> Pershendetje...
> 
> pershendes dhe SaS ne vecanti me te cilin kemi kohe pa u perplasur me ndonje tem



pekte edhe ty shefqet si gjithmone je i nderuar prej meje !!! do kemi kohe per debat !!! kater vjet qe do jemi ktu ne forum !!! i nderuar je zoti shefqet !!!

----------


## helios

Heu, asnjë s'do me u njoft me moderatorë? Duket që i keni marrë inat  :pa dhembe: 

Ato që kam dashur unë të njihem më tepër kanë ikur që këtu...ah, kam në plan një kafe me qoskën, jetë frenetike këtu, s'i thonë pak  :pa dhembe: 

p.s. lol, tani e pashë që nuk qenkam më mod.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une do kisha deshire te njihesha me Ballakumin .

----------


## Zemrushja

*Asnjë....!!!*

----------


## BaBa

> MI_CARAZON : Une do kisha deshire te njihesha me Ballakumin .


Po te ra rruga kne nga Elbasani, pse jo byrazero, e pim i kafe bajm icik muabet  :shkelje syri: 






> Zemrushja : Asnjë....!!!



te jap nje qinde lek ec se do te blej i kaush fara  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NoCi

*Une Me Elenen*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Me ata qe ja vlejn , ka ndonje te till *

----------


## RaPSouL

> *Me ata qe ja vlejn , ka ndonje te till *



I`m one of them , for example  :shkelje syri:

----------

